# Too self concious/shy wear to make up?



## bambidandi (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of the people feel weird and insecure when they don't have make up on. But for me, I'm the exact opposite, I feel self-concious to wear makeup. It's funny because I own alot and I really really really love make up.(and my family does not know that I own a lot of them lol... I guess this is a secret love for make up)  However, I just feel self concious wearing them outside of my house. I always do my make up in my bathroom and thewhen I'm done I'll wash it off. I've always wanted to wear colourful and bright eyeshadow colours like most of you specktra ladies. But most of the time, It seems like I don't have the guts to do that...


I know this is a rare case, but is there anybody out there having the same issue??


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 1, 2008)

I think im the same way.  I own a lot of mac products, but i hardly wear anything dramatic and im always asking my husband if im wearing too much.  I guess it was because i came from a very conservative family, and i grew up with 6 boys and they always used to tease me about makeup growing up.  

Like my husband wants me to wear bright blues and yellows, but i just cant.  I feel awkward walking around with bright makeup on at 22 years old and having a 4 year old, but its really fun to wear at home!


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 1, 2008)

THanks for replying! I feel exactly like that, and most of the time I think it's because I come from a conservative family too. I always see fotd posts by the specktra members, and I told myself, one day I could do colourfull looks like them and walk out of my house without feeling self concious. Maybe it's because of my low self eteem?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I guess the average woman (or man) doesn't walk around with a full face of dramatic makeup. Going around with bright colors on your face will definitely cause you to stand out and if you don't like the attention, then it's understandable that you like to just have fun with it in the privacy of your own home. 

I personally like going out in public wearing fun, bright makeup but I can totally see where you're coming from.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 1, 2008)

I know how you feel. When I first started wearing makeup all i'd so is a teeny bit of eyeliner because I felt wrong wearing makeup. I just started adding a little bit more every week or so until I felt comfortable wearing some shazam colours and a full face.

My suggestion to you is to do your makeup to accentuate your features. Wear a tinted moisturizer instead of a full coverage foundation. For your eyes, use matte's or colours with natural shimmer, and just define your eyes.

A very quick suggestion for eyes using MAC shadows i'd say would be like.. Vanilla ES all over lid up to browbone, Soft brown dusted in the crease, and espresso lightly over soft brown. It would really accentuate the crease.

Also brown mascara


----------



## PaliDNAnge (Sep 1, 2008)

I own a lot of makeup it's crazy. I never thought I would be that girl, but I love the stuff lol Anyways, for the amount of makeup I have, I don't really wear it. Mainly on special occasions and sometimes I'll force myself to make an effort to wear some on the weekends. Part of it is that I feel self-conscious about wearing it. But then I say to myself, I have it why not use it and enjoy it. If others don't like it then they don't have to look. =D But i totaly understan where you're coming from.


----------



## stargirl01 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm also the same, I enjoy taking regular, very regular trips to Mac and  other counters and always buy something. It all changes when I want to wear it though as I still can't make myself go out with just a coat of mascara on. 
I LOVE makeup sooo much but somethings holding me back, it's such a strange feeling!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 1, 2008)

I never felt that way, but I can see how you'd feel self-conscious. Makeup, dramatic makeup, makes heads turn!

Maybe try to ease yourself into it. For my own tastes, I typically wear (if I do dramatic stuff for daily wear) use the bright or dark color in the corner of my eye for a little pop


----------



## Trixxy (Sep 1, 2008)

I can understand where you're coming from, but with a twist.  Like, I feel a bit nutty leaving the house with full-on dramatic eye make-up for work as much as I love it at home or out with friends on a weekend night.  I work at a school, so I don't feel comfortable with flashy shades of blue, green or purple.  
If I were you, I'd start wearing neutral, natural stuff, like a concealer (if needed) and maybe a nude, shimmery (not glittery) shadow, maybe line the upper lid very close to the lash line with a narrow line with a color close to that of your eyelashes, and light dusting of a blush.  All that can be done so naturally no one will even know you're wearing anything.....

Let us know what you think.


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Thank you so much guys, I thought I was the only one having this rare issue! I can finally relate to some one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will take all your recommendations and try it out and see If I'm comfortable walking out with it. I could definately do some concealer and matte eyeshadows and all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should start using my make up that is piled deep in my closet!

And Ill definately try accentuating my features! Thank you so much guys!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah i feel like this when i brave wearing eyeshadow lol (most of the time i just stick to coloured eyeliners coz they're less "dramatic"). I wish i could feel comfortable wearing dramatic, bright colours, and i've done it before but i always feel like it attracts so much attention lol. i think that's why =/


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I think im the same way.  I own a lot of mac products, but i hardly wear anything dramatic and im always asking my husband if im wearing too much.  I guess it was because i came from a very conservative family, and i grew up with 6 boys and they always used to tease me about makeup growing up.  

Like my husband wants me to wear bright blues and yellows, but i just cant.  I feel awkward walking around with bright makeup on at 22 years old and having a 4 year old, but its really fun to wear at home!_

 
I don't get that last part. So what if you had a child at a young age! You're still ONLY 22!!! I'm not saying that older women shouldn't wear bright and dramatic looks, I'm just saying that at 22 you need to drop that mentality. I'm 22 with a 1 and 1/2 year old and I glam it up to the max. Not every day, but when I do my make up I like to look fierce. If anything, your make up will just say "Yeah, I had a kid young. So? I'm a great mom, and I'm still fierce as hell!"


----------



## jbid (Sep 1, 2008)

you're not alone, bambidandi. i feel like everyone's watching and judging when i wear a full face. i have so many stuff and i still keep buying, only to use when i'm home alone. sometimes the doorman knocks on the door and finds me with two different looks (bright, smokey, dramatic, heavy eyeliner, etc.) one for each eye. (that's why i hide half my face behind the door!) 
when i go out, it's normally just blush, mascara and lipstick. very subtle. i'm scared my lovely stuff will expire before i get to use them!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

my sister's kind of like that. she doesn't put on makeup to wear in her house though, but i think the most makeup i've ever seen her in was a little mascara and she said she felt weird. i put blush and eyeshadow on her once and she had a damn cow.

personally, i think that's great that you're confident to leave your house without makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i could do that.


----------



## dudeee (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bambidandi* 

 
_Most of the people feel weird and insecure when they don't have make up on. But for me, I'm the exact opposite, I feel self-concious to wear makeup. It's funny because I own alot and I really really really love make up.(and my family does not know that I own a lot of them lol... I guess this is a secret love for make up) However, I just feel self concious wearing them outside of my house. I always do my make up in my bathroom and thewhen I'm done I'll wash it off. I've always wanted to wear colourful and bright eyeshadow colours like most of you specktra ladies. But most of the time, It seems like I don't have the guts to do that...


I know this is a rare case, but is there anybody out there having the same issue??_

 
Aw, I'm the same way! For awhile I was too embarrassed to even go into Sephora. I thought I wasn't pretty enough and in a way, didn't deserve to wear makeup. I don't know, sometimes I'm too hard on myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten over that now, and though I love makeup and own quite a bit, I still haven't gotten the courage to leave the house in eyeshadow. Maybe one day when I'm better at blending and creating different looks.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 2, 2008)

I sometimes get like that, and I NEVER wore makeup out of the house when I was learning. I can understand it though, even just a little bit seemed too much. As for building your confidence to wear bright shades out, start smalland build it up! Just imagine how proud you'll be to walk out with bold makeup one day and not worry about it :]


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 2, 2008)

I can relate. I like to play around and wear bold colors at home but I am mostly too chicken to wear it out. 

I am getting pretty good at wearing bold lipsticks although a few times I have felt a bit embarassed when a male co-worker asked me what was going on cause I was all made up. I think I would have rather settled for - you look nice today. As for bold eyes I think that's where I'm most self-conscious. I admit I have a fear someone will tell me I'm too old to be wearing colors or that it's "too much". 

So small steps is what I suggest. I like the no-visible-makeup-but-make-up look. It's great for everyday and to build self confidence in wearing MU. Anyway, the most important thing is to have fun!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 2, 2008)

I started out that way and Jesus, look at me now....dolled up everyday. I think feeling self-conscious when made up is normal. When I started, I kind of slowly added more and more. It was almost not to shock everyone else and garner attention I didn't want. I say do enough to make you comfortable but have fun. It's all about enjoying the looks you've created....and turning heads doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think most of the time i just didnt want the attention from others when I have bold make up on my face. However, today, I've went the nearby mac store to ask the MA to show me how to do the "no make up but there's make up" face and she helped me alot! I'll try to wear some make upu when I go out and Ill definately add on to it until im comfortable!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm totally like that. I love bright looks and I think other girls, especially those here on Specktra, look AMAZING in them, but I can't for the life of me pull them off in public. I'm not "that" girl. I just can't do it, and I recognize that. But I do wear makeup of the very neutral category, and I love it! Makes me look about a bajillion times better.

Sometimes when I'm feeling adventurous I'll pop a colour in with a neutral eye look; I love doing some teal liner/shadow on the upper or lower lashline with a neutral eye (Vanilla all over the lid, and Folie in the crease). Easy way to add a little creativity without going overboard.

Don't worry about feeling self-conscious, is what I'm trying to say. I mean, just because you collect coins or something, does that mean you have to wear a shirt that has coins all over it? Or buttons, or whatever else your hobby is? So maybe it's a little ironic to feel uncomfortable with that kind of make-up on, but it's totally fine, and FUN!, to play with it in the safety of your home.


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ 
Like my husband wants me to wear bright blues and yellows, but i just cant.  I feel awkward walking around with bright makeup on at 22 years old and having a 4 year old, but its really fun to wear at home!_

 
i feel self conscious sometimes. like, i feel like if i "take my time" on my makeup and i'm out with my two kids, that people will think i'm too into myself and neglect my kids. when really, they're either asleep or my husband is taking care of them while i'm getting ready!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, I guess the average woman (or man) doesn't walk around with a full face of dramatic makeup. Going around with bright colors on your face will definitely cause you to stand out and if you don't like the attention, then it's understandable that you like to just have fun with it in the privacy of your own home._

 
I think this post is very true. 

I used to only wear neutral colours, because I was too scared to try anything really daring. But being on specktra I have learnt better techniques on applying different e/s and now I have added more colours to what I wear everyday. But I still haven't plucked up enough courage for a smokey eye yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

However, this doesn't stop me from trying anything and everything in front of my mirror at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that is what fuels my love of make-up. The weird and wonderful things I come up with, even though I might never leave the house like it. 

I think you should take each day as it comes, do what feels comfortable to you. Try not to let the opinions of others stop you though, do what you want regardless.


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 5, 2008)

gigiopolis said:


> Sometimes when I'm feeling adventurous I'll pop a colour in with a neutral eye look; I love doing some teal liner/shadow on the upper or lower lashline with a neutral eye (Vanilla all over the lid, and Folie in the crease). Easy way to add a little creativity without going overboard.
> quote]
> 
> I really like this idea! I'm defs going to try it!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 6, 2008)

I've just started getting into make-up, and I love bright eyeshadow combinations at home, but I'm often too scared to go out with eyeshadow colours that arent neutral.
I've grown up with parents that would shake their heads at the idea of me wearing make up. Even wearing slightly nicer clothes than usual would get a 'what are YOU dressing up for?!' comment, so it's made me very self conscious at home. 
In saying that though, when I'm not staying at home I'm more creative with my clothes and I'm loving it! The eye make-up will catch on


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 6, 2008)

well, if you say you have low self esteem, this makes sense.

Bright colours aren't what the mainstream considers beautiful and sexy. You won't see someone wearing blue and green eyeshadow on the cover of cosmo. It just isn't the norm.  Stepping outside the box can be scary at first. I would suggest taking baby steps. Wear a neutral and add a bright blue liner. Or a nice green in the crease. Add it bit by bit. You don't need to wear it outside for a long period, maybe just to go to the grocery store, but eventually, you'll feel more comfortable in it.

When i started wearing "bright" colours, i was a little nervous about weaing them out. I still kind of get that way with blue shadow, but hey, if i'm in a blue eye mood, i wear. There's only one way to get over you're fears!


----------

